# What screws for plastic box?



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a few of those blue plastic electric junction boxes that I need to put covers over, but they didn't come with screws... what kind of screws can I fit into these?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

probably 8-32


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Typical coverplate screws are 6-32.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

If the box is a round type, as commonly used for ceiling lights, then an 8-32 screw would be appropriate.

If the box is rectangular, as used for wiring devices (switch, outlet, etc) then a 6-32 screw is what you will need.

I have successfully used coarse thread #6 drywall type screws in both type of boxes ... :whistling2:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> If the box is a round type, as commonly used for ceiling lights, then an 8-32 screw would be appropriate.
> 
> If the box is rectangular, as used for wiring devices (switch, outlet, etc) then a 6-32 screw is what you will need.
> 2:


and if they are 4" square boxes, they would use 8-32.


----------

